
Show HN: Dayta – data tracker for mindful living - zmxv
https://dayta.app/?hn
======
zmxv
I had been using Google Sheets to keep track of some of my daily activities.
Google Sheets is a feasible solution but the UI is not optimal for this use
case, so I built this web app and released it on the first day of 2020.
Hopefully Dayta can be a useful tool for those who are pursuing a mindful
life.

